# General McChrystal's “ inner circle”



## ANG103 (Aug 8, 2010)

Has any one read the rolling stone article on General McChrystal? I don’t want to talk about politics or anything like that but in the article there is a mention of the Generals “ inner circle”. This is how they are described. “The general's staff is a handpicked collection of killers, spies, geniuses, patriots, political operators and outright maniacs. There's a former head of British Special Forces, two Navy Seals, an Afghan Special Forces commando, a lawyer, two fighter pilots and at least two dozen combat veterans and counterinsurgency experts. They jokingly refer to themselves as Team America.” 								                         
I don’t know about you but I would like to party with those dudes.:)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 8, 2010)

I personally get bored hanging out with staff dudes. Most of the time they want to talk about Mil shit when all I am wanting to do is get my drink on... But yeah whatever!


----------



## AWP (Aug 8, 2010)

Search for the general here, we have a huge thread about this whole thing.


----------

